# Possible buyers and your gut feeling



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Have you all ever had certain buyers that you really do not want to sale too? I have one that has been so rude in the emails I just do not feel like that would be the right home. (FYI it is not anyone from my ad here, but two other ads I posted locally). They are been very forceful in their emails and after looking into their farm and even google mapping the place I do not feel comfortable selling to that home.

So how do you handle it? Do you politely inform that there are many other inquiries on that said goat or just ask for multiple references? I have two other people interested but they can't pick up until next month (plus both of the other homes I feel better about and they check out well).

I really just don't feel even safe about letting this person know where our current farm is with the way they have been acting in the emails. 

Any suggestions? This is the first and only time I have felt this way about a potential buyer.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would try to get one of the other people to put down a deposit. If they are really wanting the goat and are a better home, if you get a deposit then you can tell the other person that you just received a deposit on the goat and it is now sold. Or you can just tell the rude person that someone else has put down a deposit (even if you don't get one) and that the goat is sold.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree. If I had other people interested I wouldn't sell to someone that's rude. Heck I wouldn't sell to someone that's rude to me period. That would bother me to much to trust that they will treat the animal right.

I would just tell the person you had someone else put down a deposit or just say that the animal is no longer available.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree. Like I was told when I questioned about a buyer for one of mine. ...it's your animal and you have the right to refuse sale. I would just tell them the animal is no longer available


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

AGREED...trust your gut....if its not a good fit..thank them for their inquiries but the goats are no longer available...say thank you and end it there...dont answer any more of their emails. You do not have to justifiy yourself to them....keep it short and sweet just deleate any further emails from them....they will move on..


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not one to lie but force full is rude and I hate rude and don't want to deal with it. Going with my gut is something I always do so if I was in your shoes deposit or not I would tell them another buyer has placed a deposit in the mail today and sorry. Depending on what you have already said maybe even say you have another person after the one sending the deposit interested in the animal and they have showed interest before before them. I don't know about the reference thing....one thing to keep in mind is this is your buisness and and you don't really want to tick someone off because you never know who they know and if they talk badly of your buisness you may end up with a bad rap. I know its a hard thing to do with stupid and rude people.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> one thing to keep in mind is this is your buisness and and you don't really want to tick someone off because you never know who they know and if they talk badly of your buisness you may end up with a bad rap. I know its a hard thing to do with stupid and rude people.


That is an incredibly good and valid point, but if this person is rude and forceful I would still tell them to shove off. I would just be sure to do in the nicest, angelic, and most professional way possible. 

If this person is that bad chances are turning them away isn't going to hurt you. Being in the business of selling goats means that sometimes if you don't feel right about dealing with someone you have to turn them away. Some people don't want to listen or are just plain ignorant. If someone is that bad that I have to tell someone I can't do anything for them chances are any reputable breeder is going to do the same.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If someone is rude. I can and will refuse to sale them a goat. I have on my website, "I have the right to refuse service to anyone".

Those goats are yours and your decision to make, you can chose who can buy from you and who cannot. It is the right thing to do, if we feel the goats are not getting a good home and may not have a good life. 

I don't care for rudeness, they are buying from you and shouldn't be like that in the first place, if they want a goat from us. 
I agree, go with your gut. I have denied buyers before. Just ignore them.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your idea on how to handle this. I actually just got an email from one of the other farms I was hoping they would take her and they are asking to come out today! So my troubles my have just resolved themselves. 

One of the main reasons I was asking how you all would handle it is because I do not want to get a bad name for my farm. I just really prefer people not to be so forceful. I had 5 emails from them within an hours time with each one getting a little bit firmer in language. 

Fingers crossed that this works out!

Thank you all!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would simply say the goats are no longer available...because that way, you are not lying. They are no longer available to them because of their attitude, but you don't have to say that part! I would not sell to someone who made me uncomfortable. I have had this happen with one person I was going to sell some chickens to.She was so over bearing and bossy I flat out said I did not appreciate it and because of her behavior I was sorry she missed out on some show quality rare birds...she was floored, but hey, maybe it taught her something.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Just ask yourself 2 questions.

1. Did this person offend you? Often times the rudest people have no idea they are being rude. Thats just the way they are. No harm or malice intended. Though you will get buyers who will point out any flaw in the animals in an attempt to get a better price. Ease enough to counter. Now if they offended, belittled, lied or anything along these lines, that would be unacceptable in my book. I have sent buyers packing for less.

2. Do the animals you are selling mean more to you then the money they will bring in? As we all know, goat people are very protective of their animals and goat husbandry methods. So just doing things different shouldnt be enough but if you think their place is dangerous or their methods unsafe, then you can only weight the animals vs. the money.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Always go with your gut. Rude to me and your address buying one of my goats you don't get it period.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Glad things have seemingly worked out for you!

I have refused buyers on all my animals, not just the goats. If I think it is not a good sale, I will tell them the animals are already spoken for.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What means more to you: your precious goats that you worked hard to raise and care for, or a profit from selling to a rude stranger who might not treat them right? There are plenty of people out there who will take care of and love your goats properly, so there's no sense in selling to one of THOSE people.....IMO.


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

I only own goats and don't sell them. But, I breed and sell Pulik. And, I would never sell a puppy if my gut warned me not to. Stick with your instincts. They are usually correct. And, potential customers and other breeders will respect you for your extra scrutiny.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

To refuse to sell to them through an email, say "We have decided not to sell them. Sorry, we couldn't do business. Thank you for your time."

Or you can tell them you sell on a first come first serve basis, and there was a more serious buyer, the (animal) is no longer available.

Or you can tell them you have decided to retain them for your herd


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

You don't have to tell them anything other than "I'm sorry, that/those animal(s) are no longer available". Although it's none of their business "why", they may push for an answer. Just say you have decided to keep them for a while. It's not a lie, you are "keeping them" until a better buyer comes along! 

Be polite no matter how much it goes against what you want to say though, you want to keep a professional reputation. Good luck finding them the perfect home.


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

I run my goat farm as a business. My theory is the sooner the goat leaves the property, the less time I have to feed it once it goes up for sale. I usually just sell to whoever has the cash. It sounds awful, but I want to clear a profit. I have 4 pet goats and 65 goats total. Pet goats will never leave but all others are just part of the herd.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally anyone that is rude to me I do not feel the need to reply too. 

Unless they have sent a deposit I am under no obligation for further correspondence. 

If its a misunderstanding I will be sure to clear that up first. 

If you feel an answer is ever needed in such cercomstances again do as other have said and state the animals are no-longer available and don't feel pressured to give a reason why. Stating you are retaining them or they are sold only makes it so you can't post them for sale without making yourself a liar. Because they will see those adds. Easier to say nothing then an untruth.


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Usually your gut is right ... but sometimes the rudest person could be great to his animals ... can you get any idea of how his other goats look healthwise?

Short of that, you have every right to refuse him outright ... you can pretend its sold to someone else, its probably best if you're wanting to use that marketplace again!

I had one the other week, I had a buyer who asked a barrage of questions ... have you tested for 1,2,3, are your goats certified free of A B C, (all virtually unheard of diseases) has she been dehorned, has her mother been vaccinated ...

All valid questions OK, but the number and nature of them and the manner ... I got the impression she was very picky, looking down her nose etc ... 

Looking at their listings, they were selling an in milk doe who looked horribly copper deficient ... not bad weight, but scruffy and red and fishtail.

I replied that I didn't have the money to test for those, but had had the goats here with very few new imports for 15 years with no trouble and I wouldn't dream of having any of those diseases, that she wasn't dehorned, but at only 4 days old still time to do it if they wanted, and that with few exceptions in case of tetanus I'd seen a lot of bad stuff about vaccines and wouldn't have them.

They replied "alright we'll see. we'll take a look at her on the weekend" ... 

The next day another lady came on sounding chirpy and keen ... but she couldn't come until the week after. I told her straight that I had another buyer coming on the weekend who I didn't really like, that I'd like her to get little Carrie instead, and could she please make a 50% deposit so I could hold her?

She did. And she (Jas) has kept in touch, updating me ever since letting me know how the little princess is going!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Absolutely go with your gut. 

There are times I get inquiries from people and get a bad feeling. I go with my gut and don't sell to them. Someone who is being rude, I won't even reply to or i'll just hang up the phone. :laugh: Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses! It has worked out for the best. The one farm that I was fond of came and purchased her tonight. I had sent an email after hearing from some of you and the other buyer informing the one in question that the doe was about to be picked up and there was even a second farm waiting for her on a wait list. 

I just hope that she makes it to her new home safely as they had her in an open hauler without a wind break. I felt odd selling a goat in the dark but they got delayed and did not arrive until it was almost dark. They had not expressed any interest in any of our other goats before arriving and then said they had wanted to see some of the other. Well that was kind of hard in the dark since the barn does not have lights. They ended up passing on seeing the others since it was so late. 

I cried a little after she left. I do love my goats as my children. I had planned last year to sale this doe after she kidded this year but my hubby has suggested to go ahead and sale her before she kidded. 

The one inquiry that had me so worked up was offering point blank to come to pick her up as soon as I gave them my address (this was after a few communications). When I had responded to the initial emails I had mentioned I thought I had already responded but wanted to be sure to answer all emails since they emailed both ads multiple times (I wanted to make sure it wasn't an add chance of two people with similar names or similar emails as it came from two accounts). I just do not respond well to responses that they don't care if they emailed multiple times they wanted to buy my goat. Then my big pet peeve is if you can't remember the name of the animal your are asking about then how well will they be taken care of in the long run? Well at least that is all said and done.

I just don't want to get a bad name for my farm. I even informed the people tonight that the doe was not favoring her copper supplement lately (for some reason some of my does lower their intake during the colder parts of winter) and was starting to get a bit of redish hint to her slick black coat.

Just a bit tired and frustrated after today, but relieved now.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Transporting in the middle of winter, at night, in an open carrier? Id of refused that. That to me shows huge lack of responsibility on their part. I too hope she made it home and is well.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I have to agree with TDG on this. There is no way that doe would have left my property under those circumstances.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

some folks have no sense....I always do a follow up Email ..I say something to the effect that I hope the drive home was uneventful and that insert Goats name settled in fine for them, and to please contact me if they had any questions or concerns, that Im happy to help or answer questions they may have...
99.9 % of the time. I get an email back letting me know all went well ect....and they like the fact that they can contact me if they have any problems...


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I would not accept that either but oh well, people make mistakes, and things happen.........DDFN, I'm sure you do the best for your goats, regardless of these kind of situations......


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well by the time I saw what they were hauling her in money/papers had already changed hands and they have drove over 2 hours to pick her up. They have a very nice farm by their website (also viewed it on google earth it looks nice and fancy) and appeared to be knowledgeable people so I didn't expect an open carrier. They had a very nice newer truck that had parked down by our lower lot and we walked the doe down there (once again it was dark). 

We had even agreed on a price decrease just in order for her to go to a good home. I just home it does turn out to be as nice as it appeared.

If I had denied the sale at that point I would have most likely received a bad name or comment since they drove so far. I just hope the cab of the truck blocked enough of the wind. I am so use to people having solid sides and a roof with an open back door type carrier or even placing them inside of the vehicle for younger animals or horse trailers. 

Oh I always do a follow up email and leave the door open for them to contact any time with any questions.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know how you feel, what I have done in situations like that, is to help and add something for a wind block ect so it is less stressful on the goat. A tarp or a flat board with drilled holes, so it can be secured to the cage ect. My husband would rig something for them and take the time to do it. Some people aren't that creative in transporting goats or so excited about picking them up, they forget just how windy it can be in the back of a pickup, especially if it is a long journey. But yet, some do already know. You have done nothing wrong, we just never know and I am with you, we talk to the buyers and like them but, forget to ask how they are being transported.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> I know how you feel, what I have done in situations like that, is to help and add something for a wind block ect so it is less stressful on the goat. A tarp or a flat board with drilled holes, so it can be secured to the cage ect. My husband would rig something for them and take the time to do it. Some people aren't that creative in transporting goats or so excited about picking them up, they forget just how windy it can be in the back of a pickup, especially if it is a long journey. But yet, some do already know. You have done nothing wrong, we just never know and I am with you, we talk to the buyers and like them but, forget to ask how they are being transported.


Pam Thank you! It makes me feel a bit better. My goats are the equivalent of children to me and I love them dearly. We had a tarp to offer them but when I started to ask my hubby to run and grab one they had already started getting in the truck. I know it was dark and they still had a long drive ahead of them but if it had been me I would have waited. I am still hoping they will respond to my follow up email. I still have clients from years ago that will still send me pictures each season of the new kids or previous kids as they have developed. Just this pass year I met a lovely family on here and still talk to them often and I get to see how my kids have grown.

I do think I am going to add a new rule of anyone picking up must be scheduled for during daylight hours and if something happens maybe have them reschedule for another day. They had scheduled originally for earlier that day but had some delays and they had not calculated the time into the correct time zone.

One of the best setups I saw was a few years ago a doctor purchased a doe from us and had made a panel crate covered in a thick plastic. I kind of figured that is what this couple was going to have.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I had that happen just a few weeks ago. In doing some research about them I found out the true intent was for the slaughter. In my ads I always say let me know your plans for these guys. I got this long story about kids, pets etc... Something just didn't seem right. Sure enough, from his name a friend of mine knew him. He has no kids, no land just a back yard, and he eats goat. So I emailed him back stating I would like to see the place where the goat would live, and got a response back with every excuse not to have me come by. So I just said that he was no longer available. Now, if he would have been honest with me, I don't have problems with selling for meat... but if I know someone has been untruthful I will not sell to them.... Go with your gut!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree wtih Pam!! We had a family buy two goats from us..grown Does and planned on Zip tieing their legs and laying htem down in the back of their pick up!!! i told him in no uncertain terms that that was not going to happen!! Hubby helped them set up a safe way to transort the girls....endedb up going to one of the best homes ever....the girls are so spoiled they ride in the back of their mini van when they go to family visits 6 hours away lol.. I bet your doe is just fine....We always have some panel pieces, tarps and twine just n case...But Im with you...new policies should include not just coming during daylight hour but with proper transportation..and then make it clear what that would be...

Best wishes


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

If it was as warm in east Tennessee last night as it was here last night, I have no doubt that she was fine, even in the open trailer. It was almost 60 degrees here yesterday.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here too in Texas...very warm!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh Dear! I can not believe this! I just got an update! She had settled in fine last night and all seemed well. They went to church and came home to her missing! When they found her she ran from them! This is the sweetest doe I know. I know she was upset with leaving her herd, the only herd she has known her whole life. They had placed her out in a field with all there other goats without warming them up to each other and without stalling her for a day or two so she could get to know them.

I am completely heartbroken! 

New policy is everyone now will have to answer on how they plan to transport, introduce and contain the animal before allowing them a farm visit.

I am beside myself as this was my only bred doe I was selling and now she is off somewhere hiding from people that didn't take the time to get to know her. I just hope and pray they can find her safely. 

I am almost to the point of being fighting mad while being upset.

Then they told me she was acting very wild and I know it is hard to get emotions from written words but it almost felt like they were accusing me of selling them a wild goat. If she was wild then how would I have been leading her last night like a kid with a puppy.

I do have a do not sale to list and I am adding that farm to it now. Very Sad as they had seemed very nice over the phone and emails until pick time. 

Please pray for this goat that she is found safely!

Sorry if I rambled as I am still very upset and venting.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I traded one not long ago that did the same thing. She ended up back at the place that got her and even put herself back into the pen. They are herd animals and she should go back to where there are goats...


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

She's just scared and confused, not wild. Sheesh, if they have goats they should know that. I am with Carmen she will come back.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I am hoping and praying that she does come back to them. They gave up the search for the night and said it is fairly warm there now. She is just scared and I would be too if I was in her shoes. I was trying to find out if their neighbors had any goats thinking maybe she decided to get into another herd near there. They have a LGD that she is not use too even though she is use to our 3 and llama. It's just a bunch of new things and it doesn't help that she was just turned out and not kept up for the first few days. 

My hubby is still floored at how knowledgeable they sound on their website yet seems to have done so many newbie mistakes.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

DDFN said:


> I am hoping and praying that she does come back to them. They gave up the search for the night and said it is fairly warm there now. She is just scared and I would be too if I was in her shoes. I was trying to find out if their neighbors had any goats thinking maybe she decided to get into another herd near there. They have a LGD that she is not use too even though she is use to our 3 and llama. It's just a bunch of new things and it doesn't help that she was just turned out and not kept up for the first few days.
> 
> My hubby is still floored at how knowledgeable they sound on their website yet seems to have done so many newbie mistakes.


Aye, knowing how to do a proper introduction is pretty basic stuff. Goat 101. That really sucks that they just tossed her in with the rest of their herd. No wonder she is panicked and flighty!

I really hope they are able to safely catch her. Even if it is warm, there are still predators out there.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

My friend has a form that they have the buyers fill out to test there knowledge on proper goat care. if it is a good answers than she sells the goat but if it seams like the buyer knows nothing about goats than she tells them to come back in a couple years when they can care for a goat properly


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Stacykins said:


> Aye, knowing how to do a proper introduction is pretty basic stuff. Goat 101. That really sucks that they just tossed her in with the rest of their herd. No wonder she is panicked and flighty!
> 
> I really hope they are able to safely catch her. Even if it is warm, there are still predators out there.


I thought it was pretty basic knowledge too! Which is way I never even thought of it happening with someone that appeared to be so goat orientated. I mean their website appears to show them being a long time goat farm business that does milk herd shares for their area and all of the pictures showed nice land and strong fences, but I found out two sides of the land only has electric and not all field fencing or panels.

She is use to 80 acres to roam and they have 7.

Even when I got new barn cats they lived in a bedroom for a week getting to know us before we started letting them outside. Then we would let them out during the day with a location for their food and water. At night we brought them inside until about 2 weeks in order to be sure they knew where home was and how to find their food and come to us.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

goatygirl said:


> My friend has a form that they have the buyers fill out to test there knowledge on proper goat care. if it is a good answers than she sells the goat but if it seams like the buyer knows nothing about goats than she tells them to come back in a couple years when they can care for a goat properly


I would love to see what their form looks like as I plan to start constructing one later this week. I have one that is on hold til the 24th and I am putting a temp hold on all other sales until I can work out a new system. The other one is a sweet older couple that sounds like the best family on the face of the earth. Their buck got aggressive and they were looking for a gentle giant.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

UGh Im so sorry...How frustrating...You can never know..even very knowledgable folks can make dumb mistakes...and this is one of them... as her new owner, I would never be able to rest while she was out there lost...dark or not..shake a bucket...get her back in a safe place...I will pray for her safe return


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree Cathy, I would do the very same. 

I am so sorry all this happened.  She is terrified, not wild and the blame should not be on you at all. 
I know you feel bad, I would too, but what's done is done, unfortunately, praying she is found soon. 
Hopefully they informed animal control and their neighbors to be on the lookout as well. 
For them to give up, is so not right.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, when I got Bella, I put her in a pen in the barn and she escaped to find the rest of the herd, they were right there though. The same with Mitzi, put her in a pen in the barn, and she somehow escapes to see the rest of the herd to make friends. Both cases neither of them fled. That is very sad about your doe though...;( I hope she is found and isn't hurt... Poor thing.. Praying and hoping for the best.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Another thing is when they transport this way and then a few days later call to say they are sick. Like it is somehow your fault. 
I hope they find the goat. She was pregnant too, right?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Any news?

I know farmchick897, it just isn't fair.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

when a buyer comes to get one of my animals..I point out clear eyes, no snotty nose or runny eyes, I show how pink their lids are, shiny the coat, neat the hooves ect...I point out eveything and if there is a flaw I point that out too, I also discuss how the move may casue stress related illness, and I give B complex before they head out....so if they call and the goat is ill, they are well aware it left here healthy, then I proceed to help them get the goat well...

hope they found her safe...and are willing to pen her and win her trust


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I have had my hands full today but the first email this morning didn't really tell me much. I did receive a second email this evening which sounds as if they didn't even look for her today since it had been raining all day there. . . Really?

I agree with you all if it was me in this situation I would never have came inside in the first place, but then again I would have never of done what was the initial cause of the whole situation in the first place. I was told it was too wet and steep to enter the wood to look for her. Still she is missing. . . I actually almost wish that they have never even told me of what happened. . . All I can do is think about my sweet girl lost in a strange place in the cold on a dark rainy night with a chance of snow on Wed if she is even still alive. 

If it wasn't for them living 2 hours away and my class schedule with dealing with my farm and current kidding schedule I would be up there in a minute searching for her in a heartbeat. If they lived within an hour I would already of gone there to search. I think tomorrow I will record my voice calling for her and email it to them in case they want to play it for her. 

I fear that something may get her or she may abort or get sick and die because no one is looking that hard for her. 

I am just so heartbroken. I love each and everyone of my goats and treat them like children. I even was sure to point out to this farm that the only reason I was reducing the herd was so I could be sure that each goat was getting the one on one attention that they really deserved since my schedule was going to be very busy.

I would still appreciate your prayers that she will be safe and healthy. I am actually kind of hoping she finds her way to another local farm that may take her in and love her unconditionally. I am so upset it is making it hard to concentrate on my course work. I couldn't sleep at all last night knowing she was still lost and I don't know if I can even sleep tonight.

Praying for a miracle!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:hug: :hug: I would feel the same way  Hoping for good news.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This is just so sad. Praying she is ok the poor girl.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh my gosh, how sad! . Praying that she'll be found safe and healthy. You know she'll either be by more goats, or food. Someone might have picked her up, I would contact nearby farms and maybe put up signs.
It's really dangerous to be free when they're alone, scared and confused. And there are so many hazards from cars, dogs, and wildlife.....
So sorry this happened.....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe;( Really? How can they not look? That is so sad..., I know how you feel, that's why I hate the selling part because you really don't know....poor girl..., praying for a good outcome....


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I wouldnt put it past them to have actually woken up to the doe being dead from the transport and are slowing trying to work their money back outta you.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

soo sad! i hope you get some good news on your baby soon. :hug:


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you have a picture of her? I would venture to bet there is a lost pet facebook group in your/their area. Post a picture of her. If she has moved away from where she was initially lost because she was confused, other people will be the eyes and ears. Also, send the picture to those folks and suggest they put up flyers. Even a report of a sighting will be a beacon of hope!

There were some lost goats here in Michigan near me. They were out and about for six months until they were captured (lured into a fenced area with food). As soon as they were in a pen, they warmed up to people like they'd never been lost. They'd been pets before, just their time in the woods had made them willy. They survived that in a land full of bears, wolves, coyotes, and cougars.


----------



## paula2138 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't understand not looking for her. We purchased twin does and they rode home in the back of our passenger van. Before we got out of the van we put leashes on both and the second one out jumped over my six foot two tall sons head and bolted. We walked the thick and hilly woods until we got her home. My husband even carried her twin sister around and used her as a beacon- my little girl would baah which made the sister baah and the other sister would answer. We even had neighbors out looking for her. The goats weren't wild, they were babies who had just left their Momma and were scared to death. When nighttime came, we were out there with flashlights still on foot and a driver with a spot light (there are coyotes here and we were not going to let them have her). We knew where she was almost all of the time and I even tried to just sit in a field with her sister hoping she would come close enough. She wouldn't get within 20 feet of us so we decided that we would just keep track of her until we got her somewhere that we could get her. That little girl passed up two goat herds and ended up in a herd of sheep! The point is, we didn't quit looking (and weren't going to) until she was found. 

I definitely wouldn't sell to them again. If you won't walk through some rain or dark to bring back your animal then you shouldn't have any of them. 

Don't give up hope honey, they can still find her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would think about getting a hold of animal control there where the goat is. It is animal neglect, if they don't attempt to look for her. It is a difficult situation.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

If they are in a rural area there isnt any animal control. Thry would have to go through the humane society most likely or county sherriffs office and even then if she is loose in a pasture area with access to food and water, they wont even bother if they are anything like the humane societies most places.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm sorry your having to hear and deal with them losing your goats.  :hugs:

I don't understand who would just let their animal be lost like that. I mean I care for all my animals so I would never be able to let my animal just be wandering lost, but past that with my goats they're not just pets but also livestock. That being said I could never imagine paying some odd amount for a goat and then just letting it run off. Doesn't matter if the goat is worth $20 or $2000. If an animal is living on my farm it's going to get proper humane care. And part if that is living in a predator free fenced in field.

Some people are just real pieces of work.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NubianFan said:


> If they are in a rural area there isnt any animal control. Thry would have to go through the humane society most likely or county sherriffs office and even then if she is loose in a pasture area with access to food and water, they wont even bother if they are anything like the humane societies most places.


I am in rural area and I call "animal control", they come out and investigate, in certain situations.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Any more news?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> I am in rural area and I call "animal control", they come out and investigate, in certain situations.


 Huh, that's different, here they won't leave city limits at all. They won't even except dumped animals if you live out in the county. Out in the county you call the humane society or county sheriff if one is being abused or if one is causing problems. I know our humane society and sheriff's department both would laugh if I called them about a lost goat. 
It is nice that you have that service and that kind of caring there.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We have to call the Staties for everything...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

NubianFan said:


> Huh, that's different, here they won't leave city limits at all. They won't even except dumped animals if you live out in the county. Out in the county you call the humane society or county sheriff if one is being abused or if one is causing problems. I know our humane society and sheriff's department both would laugh if I called them about a lost goat.
> It is nice that you have that service and that kind of caring there.


Yep, that's how it is here. They will log that you are missing an animal and let you know if anyone calls one in or tell them to call you. That's about it. Investigate??? hahahaha Getting them to investigate abuse or neglect is a shot in the dark. My vet will take stray animals...but you have to say where you found it, etc. and YOU have to take it in to him.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I just got in to check my emails for the evening and got an update. This one I had gotten this morning sounded like they had spotted her but I asked for clarification. They have found where she is staying and spotted her several times but have not been able to get her up. They said it is too steep and slick to get to her when she is down there. They asked if my hubby and I would be willing to come and catch her and they promised to keep her up in the barn until after she kids if we did. Well I would love to go and help catch her but it would have to be this weekend and that is if I can convince my hubby to go with me. So that would be a 4 hour round trip plus how ever long it would take to get her calmed down. If I knew for sure that they had a clean farm I would take her herd friends (one or two) with me but since I now don't trust the information on their site I do not want to even open my clean herd to what may be something or may be nothing at all. I mean they didn't even ask for proof of my herd being CAE Neg and they list their herd as CAE and CL neg. I think I am going to record my whistle call for her in the morning (if I do it now the hubby will be annoyed lol I get loud!) and see if that helps. 

I made suggestions about setting up a cattle panel feed lot with grain, hay and water to trick her into it, but they are still trying to just get her through the field gate. I even suggested taking a goat or two for a walk with a grain bucket and letting her see those goats and then let her see them eating grain! I mean who would pass up some nice grain after this long in the mountains? I just fear that with tonight's snow heading in that there may be issues. I really worry that she may have stressed to the point of aborting.

Has anyone ever had first hand issues with abortions due to stress (are they common)? I figure if I do get to go up there I will take all my supplies needed to catch her (bucket grain rope halter combo) and some wormer because after all of this she will most likely need it. 

And no worries they have been added to my black list. Sad thing is one of the men that work with my husband just informed him today that he wanted to buy all our available goats when we had given him a price list before this all started (he already has Nubians and wants to add to his bloodlines). Then at least they could have stayed together as a herd.

At least they have seen her and know she is alive but tonight is going to be so cold and she hates snow! She would never come out in snow here unless it was a must do case! She was always hiding in the run-ins begging for goods to be brought to her.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh dear. poor girl. last year we bought a pregnant doe. she was WILD. she freaked out for many days while she was here....had her tied so she wouldn't run off and never be found. she didn't abort.

sorry you're going through this.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She might be way more willing to come to them after a snow.....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If I was asked to come help find and rescue this goat, I would plan to bring her home and resell her to your husbands friend. I would give them back the money, and just say that this didn't work out. That is 4 hrs of your day, plus gas... That's what I would do if I were you.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I agree with Janeen. If they asked me to find her I would just take her home. I would refund them their money and just state politely that it isn't going to work out.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I agree, although I would refund their money less the cost of my time and gas to come get her. 
Don't know what direction they are in but if it was near me I would help search if needed. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

NubianFan said:


> Huh, that's different, here they won't leave city limits at all. They won't even except dumped animals if you live out in the county. Out in the county you call the humane society or county sheriff if one is being abused or if one is causing problems. I know our humane society and sheriff's department both would laugh if I called them about a lost goat.
> It is nice that you have that service and that kind of caring there.


I do to, but lately, it is not as good of service and they do take longer to respond, because they are understaffed ect. But in the past, they came right out and took care of things.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do pray, she gets rescued soon. Stress can play a big roll in aborting under certain situations.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

farmchick897 said:


> I agree, although I would refund their money less the cost of my time and gas to come get her.
> Don't know what direction they are in but if it was near me I would help search if needed. Good luck!


Do you mind me asking what county you are in?

I don't think we are going to be able to go and look and the last thing I heard was they had not spotted her since the update 2 days ago.

It is just very sad.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been able to update much lately as the last email update I got was 2 emails 2 days ago. The first saying they had been seeing her and wanted us to come catch her and the second saying they stopped seeing her. So I am not sure what the time frame was on that change.

I really do not have the time to go that far to try to catch her with not even knowing if she is still being seen. It's a 4 hour round trip for me plus what ever time we take searching. I have tons of farm and school work to do and two more does left to kid so my free time is very limited.

I can just hope and pray that she safe somewhere. This may sound bad but if she has to die I hope that it is fast and painless. My heart just breaks but there is only so much I can do from here.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I can just hope and pray that she safe somewhere. This may sound bad but if she has to die I hope that it is fast and painless. My heart just breaks but there is only so much I can do from here.


No that doesnt sound bad...I agree with you...as hard as it is ..it is out of your hands..Hopefully she is well and maybe on someones farm who will care for her..but if she is not...praying for a fast end is what I would do as well...Im sorry she and you have had to go through this..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unfortunately, once they are paid in full and leave your driveway, they are no longer yours and not your responsibility. Sometimes even with the best screening, a bad buyer happens. This is what I hate most, is when I hear about one of my animals not being properly handled or cared for.

I'm sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Cathy and Karen,
Thank you both. This has been so hard for me and with the last email response I am just shocked and heartbroken. They say they have not seen her in 3 days. They said (after I asked if they had set up a feeding and water station for her like I first suggested as a way to supply food and possibly catch her) she has no access to water other then the river which they think she has been drinking from. This person is not saying they fill like they just flushed the money paid down the drain and almost sounded like they were again accusing me of selling a wild goat to them. I sent a very long email explaining things again and expressing my feelings. Now I wonder if they will even talk to me any more. Well they are already black listed for now but I hope they do not try to hurt my farm's name


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

When I have a litter of puppies (rarely) available I always list them as for sale "to approved homes." I was told there are some legality issues in discrimination laws and if you list an item for sale with price, and buyer has the money, some states will stand with the buyer in certain cases. SO I often do not list price or say $$ to approved homes. Does it help? Probably not much but people who worry they may not be "approved" do not call so it is a filter for me and then when I get a bad feeling, I just say that I do not think it would be a good match, but I will refer them to another seller who might have what they are looking for . Which I do. And often prewarn the seller but, then again, sometimes the other two get along great. Never know.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It's a sad situation but it is NOT your fault. Once they paid the money to you and accepted the animal and LEFT your farm with it....that animal became THEIRS. Period. They were responsible for housing and penning it properly. ALL animals are "wild" when they are moved to a new place. Any reasonable person (reasonable being the operative word here) would know this and take appropriate measures. Unfortunately, as sellers we can't always be absolutely, 100% positive that the buyer will care for our animal as we did. We do the best we can, try to accept the bad things, and move on.


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

So sorry. People can be so thoughtless.​


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

DDFN said:


> If she was wild then how would I have been leading her last night like a kid with a puppy.


You led her in front of them right? They saw she was a friendly, easy to handle goat, right? If this is the case, then they are just grabbing at straws by claiming she was wild.

Sounds like they handled the situation the wrong way with almost the entire time. The transporting, that'll be a mulligan, some folks transport animals that way, though a more protected method is best. But just tossing her in a pasture/new herd with no acclimation period, not bothering to search for her when she did escape, and not setting up a safe feed/water station (forcing her to drink from a river she could drown in, good job).

Keep an ear out for any libel/slander. If it damages the reputation of your farm, then they can be pursued for damages. Not that I think you would, but it would be easy enough to remind them of the laws IF you do find they said something untrue/damaging.

Up to you, but perhaps this thread is something they should see. So they can reevaluate how their behavior (initial rudeness, right?) and how they handled the situation.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I feel so sorry for your poor, sweet goat, and I wish she(and you) weren't mixed up in it. . But as for the buyers, it totally serves them right. If they go out and buy a goat and don't even know the basics of caring for new goats, then they don't deserve to buy anymore.
Honestly, how do people like that even raise animals??......I've had people who've never owned goats in their life buy from me, and seem to do a great job doing the basics to make them feel at home.... I just don't get it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry... If I was close I would try to help for her sake, and yours... I just don't get it. I too would also pray for a quick death if that has to happen. Maybe someone else took her in by now one can hope;-) I know if I saw a goat around these parts I sure would try to help it.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

DDFN said:


> I would love to see what their form looks like as I plan to start constructing one later this week. I have one that is on hold til the 24th and I am putting a temp hold on all other sales until I can work out a new system. The other one is a sweet older couple that sounds like the best family on the face of the earth. Their buck got aggressive and they were looking for a gentle giant.


I can certainly give you her Contacts. She would be pleased to hear that you are careful with your placing cause she is extremely protective over her goats


----------

